# A salt tank to die for



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Another pic I took-For some reason I really like this setup-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very clean...I like that set up as well.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks GG


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome saltwater setup


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Sir.....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That right there is a tough tank to run. Sunpolyps, sponges, all of those have to be hand fed, since they are not photosynthic. Thanks for sharing AK!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> That right there is a tough tank to run. Sunpolyps, sponges, all of those have to be hand fed, since they are not photosynthic. Thanks for sharing AK!


It was an amazingly clean tank also-Actually one of the nicer setups I have seen personally.....Thanks for enjoying it....


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, so much anenomes.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> wow, so much anenomes.


Thanks for looking Sir.....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's a beauty.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

thats really nice...is that the 29gal that you had posted before? what kind of equipment do you have on it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acb said:


> thats really nice...is that the 29gal that you had posted before? what kind of equipment do you have on it?


LOl-One could only dream of this being their tank setup......

Not mine sir-But I wish......


----------

